# 2007 Nissan Sentra Transmission Fluid Change Question



## igbeserk (Oct 11, 2017)

Hey All,

I am sorry if this was discussed in another thread already if so then please close/delete but trying to search in the sentra forums i wasn't able to find out what i was looking for.

Have a 2007 Sentra with roughly 150k miles on it. Got it roughly 2-3 years ago can't recall with i believe roughly 115k milles on it. Was checking a few things over the weekend and I checked the transmission fluid and it looked somewhat low. At the same time the car had just started warming up drove home from the location i was at and it showed to have the proper amount of fluid. I decided to look into changing the transmission fluid looks relatively easy like an oil change but without the need for an oil filter part. Now my question is since i'm nto sure if the transmission fluid was ever changed and for the 3 years i've had it I never changed it would it be ok to change it? I don't plan on flushing it just dumping it and adding new fresh fluid. Since this is a CVT transmission do the same rules apply? where I shouldn't change it since it was probably never changed before or due to how cvt's are designed this should not be an issue? When i checked the fluid didn't seem like there were little bits of metal or anything the fluid color was somewhat of a dirty yellow i guess (never seen how the fluid looks in cvt sentras) but yea that was my main question if it is ok to change the fluid or if i even should bother.


----------



## unclecooray2020 (Sep 24, 2020)

From what I’ve read you can only replace CVT transmission fluid with the Nissan CVT fluid. I don’t which one you need but I know damage can occur if you use other fluids.


----------



## igbeserk (Oct 11, 2017)

unclecooray2020 said:


> From what I’ve read you can only replace CVT transmission fluid with the Nissan CVT fluid. I don’t which one you need but I know damage can occur if you use other fluids.


Hey thanks for responding. As long as I use the proper cvt fluid from nissan I should be ok to just drain the transmission and fill it with new fluid correct?


----------

